#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Bus from Jurong East Interchange

## ggshawn

Hi for those who are intending to make a quick trip to Malaysis or Singapore AND for those who don't wanna drive or have not vehicle, here's some useful information i found.

Just last month, I made a trip to visit a friend at her hometown in Pekan Nana and was thinking how to get there. so I got instructions from her to get there.

For those coming from SG to M'sia or from M'sia to Malaysia, take this bus CW3  ... which is at the Larkin Bus Interchange and further down to Bukit Indah (malaysia) or   at the Jurong East Bus Interchange (singapore)  

Bus Journey was even faster than I expected!  only about 40+ min 

oh yes, make sure you have your immigration card written first... i had to use up 1-2 minutes to fill that up .... and by then the bus actually left without me :S

----------


## slimboyfat

> Hi for those who are intending to make a quick trip to Malaysis or Singapore AND for those who don't wanna drive or have not vehicle, here's some useful information i found.
> 
> Just last month, I made a trip to visit a friend at her hometown in Pekan Nana and was thinking how to get there. so I got instructions from her to get there.
> 
> For those coming from SG to M'sia or from M'sia to Malaysia, take this bus CW3 ... which is at the Larkin Bus Interchange and further down to Bukit Indah (malaysia) or at the Jurong East Bus Interchange (singapore) 
> 
> Bus Journey was even faster than I expected! only about 40+ min 
> 
> oh yes, make sure you have your immigration card written first... i had to use up 1-2 minutes to fill that up .... and by then the bus actually left without me :S


Aiyoyo, there are lots of ways to go to Malaysia but I am not going to Jurong East. The taxi fare would be more than the bus fare to JB.

----------


## slimboyfat

How the mighty have fallen. I now live in Jurong East.

----------


## Norton

> How the mighty have fallen. I now live in Jurong East.


..... :rofl:

----------

